# Lighting reference



## busbeepbeep (Oct 25, 2007)

seems like there might be lighting or there might not be.

I'm packing my references and trying to decide what to take.

I have a 1972 edition IESNA Illumination Handbook, and the EERM 5th edition Yarbrough, and 6th edition Camara.

Obviously taking the 6th edition as main reference, wasn't sure about Yarbrough book, but it does have a lighting section. Should I bring the Yarbrough book or would I be better off with the IESNA book, or can I get by just printing off some info from a lighting manufacturer? Lighting fundamentals by Holophane

can't wait for this to all be over :smileyballs:

how's my reference list looking?

6th edition EERM

NEC 2005 Handbook

NCEES Sample Test

Dr. Kaiser Sample AM Test

Six Minute Solutions

Schaum Electric Power Systems

Schaum Electric Machines

Power System Analysis by Grainger &amp; Stevenson

Ugly's Electrical References

miscellaneous class notes for power


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 25, 2007)

If lighting is on the test this time, there will likely only be one question. I had the Yarbrough book with me when I took the test and I ended up making an educated guess on the lighting question. I think I've seen a post claiming the IESNA handbook had the required info in it.

If it were me, I would probably pack along the IESNA handbook for lighting. The rest of your references looks like a pretty good list.

Jim


----------



## busbeepbeep (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks, I'll just bring along both the IES book and the Yarbrough .

It'll be a good workout since I haven't had time for the gym the past couple of weeks. 10940623:


----------

